# Lost Bluetooth media playback



## kvcummins (Sep 15, 2011)

I recently flashed to GC GBE 2.0RC1.5, and I'm loving it! Except for one small issue. I can't use the bluetooth connection in my car to play media from my phone. So no Pandora or Radio Disney (kids, what can I say). I end up either getting playback from the phone (even though the media volume dialog indicates that it's playing back via bluetooth), or I end up with an FC from the app (and occasionally from the DSP).

Is this a known problem and my search-fu is weaksauce, or am I just _Doing it Wrong_? It all worked fine before I flashed my phone, and I really like having a zippy phone...

Thanks!


----------



## kvswim (Aug 20, 2011)

"kvcummins said:


> I recently flashed to GC GBE 2.0RC1.5, and I'm loving it! Except for one small issue. I can't use the bluetooth connection in my car to play media from my phone. So no Pandora or Radio Disney (kids, what can I say). I end up either getting playback from the phone (even though the media volume dialog indicates that it's playing back via bluetooth), or I end up with an FC from the app (and occasionally from the DSP).
> 
> Is this a known problem and my search-fu is weaksauce, or am I just Doing it Wrong? It all worked fine before I flashed my phone, and I really like having a zippy phone...
> 
> Thanks!


Hey, same initials. Have you tried re-pairing?


----------



## kvcummins (Sep 15, 2011)

Ok, I'm not sure it's a GBE issue. I tried re-pairing the phone with no success. Then I tried starting the DSP manager app before launching a player. Success! There must be a race condition or resource contention if the DSP manager is starting at the same time as the player.


----------



## kvcummins (Sep 15, 2011)

Ok, I take that back. Haven't gotten media playback through Bluetooth to work again. DSP manager seems to FC a lot...


----------

